# Sustituir batería de plomo de 12V por una LIPO 4S en moto ?



## 7s7 (May 29, 2020)

Tengo una moto y quería saber si hay algún problema en sustituir la batería que lleva de 12v por una LIPO 4S, que cargada a tope su tensión es de 4.2 x 4 = 16.8 voltios.

No quiero poner una 3S porque la tensión sería totalmente cargada de 12.6 voltios y sería fácil que reventara por sobrecarga.

Con la 4S nunca se cargará del todo. Es lo que busco.

Si la tensión máxima que puede darme el alternador son unos 16 volts, supongo, entonces podría andar la carga de la batería sobre un 50%

4,20 V ---- 100%
3,95 V ---- 75%
3,85 V ---- 50%
3,73 V ---- 25%
3,50 V ---- 5%
2,75 V ---- 0%

También le acoplaría un equilibrador de tensiones entre células permanente. Algunos consumen muy poco y durante el tiempo que está parada la moto, se equilibran las tensiones de las células. Como medida de seguridad pondría un transistor y un zener montados como super zener a 16 voltios.

He desechado la idea de poner una 3S con regulador de carga, porque cuando dejara la moto parada, estaría la batería totalmente cargada, cosa mala para la duración de la batería. Los reguladores de carga ahora son muy baratos y vienen con equilibrador de carga.

¿Hay algún problema?


----------



## djyoan (Jun 1, 2020)

Una vez cargadas las células 4.2v como le cortas la energía?
Una vez descargadas las células 2.7 v como las proteges para que no baje más su voltaje?
Cómo es el balanceado de carga entre las células?
Cómo sabes la temperatura de las S no exceda los 49°

Mira para eso necesitas un BMS ...que se encarga de todos lo anterior que te pregunté. 
De poder se puede.... 

También recalibra la caja reguladora de la Moto para el voltaje deseado para esta batería..

Mira esta tecnología es lo mejor pero es muy complicado en manejo de las S ... incluso hay que controlar la corriente de carga... además de lo anterior dicho.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 2, 2020)

Tambien tienes un problema con la capacidad de descarga de las baterias de lipo, ya que la moto al arranque tiene picos de consumo de corriente muy altos, tendrias que considerar eso tambien


----------



## sergiot (Jun 2, 2020)

Lo que queres no creo que equipare a la bateria de plomo, ademas de los problemas con la carga que debe ser controlada de una manera especifica para no matar la bateria y que esta se prenda fuego, las bateria de plomo tienen un pico de corriente altisimo en el momento del arranque, las otra no. Si queres usar otro tipo de baterias que no sean las de plomo, podrían ser las de gel. En autos se las utiliza en lugar de las de plomo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2020)

tambien he verificado que hay baterias de plomo .. y baterias de plomo.
eso se ve a simple vista mirando las marcas y precios.
lo digo por si el motivo es que no le duran mucho las baterias que usa, quizas sea que solo son de " las malas "


----------



## 7s7 (Jun 2, 2020)

djyoan dijo:


> Una vez cargadas las células 4.2v como le cortas la energía?
> 
> Párrafo 3
> 
> ...





DownBabylon dijo:


> Tambien tienes un problema con la capacidad de descarga de las baterias de lipo, ya que la moto al arranque tiene picos de consumo de corriente muy altos, tendrias que considerar eso tambien



Mayor es la de las lipos. No quería mencionar la capacidad porque está superado. Una de 6Ah 50C te da 300A. Y ahora están en precio.


sergiot dijo:


> Lo que queres no creo que equipare a la bateria de plomo, ademas de los problemas con la carga que debe ser controlada de una manera especifica para no matar la bateria y que esta se prenda fuego, las bateria de plomo tienen un pico de corriente altisimo en el momento del arranque, las otra no. Si queres usar otro tipo de baterias que no sean las de plomo, podrían ser las de gel. En autos se las utiliza en lugar de las de plomo.


Respondido parcialmente por tu compañero. Las lipo revientan por carga o descarga fuera de sus características y por exceder su tensión final de carga


peperc dijo:


> tambien he verificado que hay baterias de plomo .. y baterias de plomo.
> eso se ve a simple vista mirando las marcas y precios.
> lo digo por si el motivo es que no le duran mucho las baterias que usa, quizas sea que solo son de " las malas "


Todas las baterías de moto son caras y duran poco. Ya sean marca El gato de Valencia o Varta Plus Summun.
Las lipo que he usado para otros usos, respetando las tensiones hasta para almacenaje, excelente. Y aunque no sean exactamente del mismo tipo, las del computador. Toda su vida. Se la quito y guardo al 40%. Mientras no la necesito, la guardo.

¿Nadie lo ha probado?


----------



## djyoan (Jun 2, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Tambien tienes un problema con la capacidad de descarga de las baterias de lipo, ya que la moto al arranque tiene picos de consumo de corriente muy altos, tendrias que considerar eso tambien


Para eso se utilizan las LiFePo4

El fabricante específica la tasa de descarga  pico en C hay tablas que llevan a amperios.
28c 10c


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 2, 2020)

si se puede poner .. yo tengo mi moto cb125 de 6v con bat 2S le puse un reg de voltaje a 8.2v  y listo
debes tener cuiddo con el boltaje que genera tu moto...
debes medir voltaje en vacio cuantos volt te entrega
mi moto de 6v al minimo me entrega 10v y acelaro max me entregaa 70v  en dc porciacaso
mi problema fue bajarlo lo tuve qye hacer en 2 etapas
desconecte la bat 2S y la moto funciona con el reg de 8.2v


7s7 dijo:


> Mayor es la de las lipos. No quería mencionar la capacidad porque está superado. Una de 6Ah 50C te da 300A. Y ahora están en precio.
> 
> Respondido parcialmente por tu compañero. Las lipo revientan por carga o descarga fuera de sus características y por exceder su tensión final de carga
> 
> ...



depende para que usa la energia de tu bateria..
yo puse bateria de 6v de esas de lamparas de emergencia son mucho mas economicas.. mi problema fue bajar  el voltaje.. con regyladores funciono..


7s7 dijo:


> Tengo una moto y quería saber si hay algún problema en sustituir la batería que lleva de 12v por una LIPO 4S, que cargada a tope su tensión es de 4.2 x 4 = 16.8 voltios.
> 
> No quiero poner una 3S porque la tensión sería totalmente cargada de 12.6 voltios y sería fácil que reventara por sobrecarga.
> 
> ...


pregunta....  la bateria de litio  lo vas a usar para arranque???  o arrancas con patada???


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> ..
> yo puse bateria de 6v de esas de lamparas de emergencia son mucho mas economicas.. mi problema fue bajar  el voltaje.. con regyladores funciono..



( el de aca abajo es traido de otro tema: ) 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se cuanto esperas que dure una bateria de UPS, pero nunca exceden los dos años a menos que sean de una marca *"buena" como, por ejemplo, Yuasa. **Cualquier otra basura china *se va a hinchar y/o deformar al cabo de dos años o dos y medio en el mejor de los casos...y esas UPS de baja potencia suelen llevar baterias de bajo costo.
> PD: las Yuasa, por ejemplo, valen el doble o mas que las baterias comunes.
> PD2: aun usando yuasa, cambiamos las baterias de nuestro centro de computos cada dos años y medio en forma preventiva. Y las que quitamos las reutilizamos en las UPS de los desktops, donde suelen durar un par de años mas.



luego esta eso que lei , de que una bateria de 6 v la cargan a .. ( prefiero no escribirlo ) .


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 2, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> ( el de aca abajo es traido de otro tema: )
> 
> 
> 
> luego esta eso que lei , de que una bateria de 6 v la cargan a .. ( prefiero no escribirlo ) .



yo lo hice.. use esas baterias economicas  6v 4A(de las lamparas de emergencia bateria seca)   ya qye las baterias plomo acido son mas caras y para qye...
a mi me funciona.. ya tiene como 1año mi moto cb125 honda
no tengan miedo... al principio hice los cambios y se quemaba rapido la bateria y el regulador.... me demore bastante en hacer modificaciones y ahora con 2 reguladores en cascada me funciona super...

uno tiene que sacarse los fantasmas antes de hacer algo... si hay algun detalle se corrige y lissto.
los problemas estan para superarlo.
si tienes dudas solo preguntar..
en las motos honda antiguas.. no usan regulador o caja reguladora.. tiene un generador con iman fijo.. y cuando acelero el voltaje llega a 70v dc


----------



## 7s7 (Jun 2, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> si
> 
> pregunta....  la bateria de litio  lo vas a usar para arranque???  o arrancas con patada???



Para arranque. Una 4S 6 Ah 50C da 300A sin problema. Ya probé con una usada 3S 2.2 Ah 20C. Apague el motor después de probar, por evitar sobrecarga. Solo carga a 2C como máximo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> yo lo hice.. use esas baterias economicas  6v 4A(de las lamparas de emergencia bateria seca)   ya qye las baterias plomo acido son mas caras y para qye...
> a mi me funciona.. ya tiene como 1año mi moto cb125 honda
> no tengan miedo... al principio hice los cambios y se quemaba rapido la bateria y el regulador.... me demore bastante en hacer modificaciones y ahora con 2 reguladores en cascada me funciona super...
> 
> ...



la bateria en una moto trabaja mas que nada en el arranque, lo mismo que la de un auto.
si tenes buen arranque listo, el alternador "complementa a la bateria"
asi podes tener una bateria que da poco y ni cuenta te das.

si se nota si te quedas una noche usando la bateria para las luces, con la moto apagada:
una buena que dice 4 amper hora te da eso y una mala, te dara medio amper y se murio.

decis que se usan para luz de emergencia, si y para alarmas, y si las pones a prueba duro , con luces, ahi notas la diferencia bestial.
y los años.
yo las yuasa no las probe l , pero dicen ser mejores, mucho.
si he comprado de las chinas chicas de alarmas y de luz de emergencia y al probarlas en el taller no duraban nada y las tuve que devolver ...

a ver: le haces una carga y las descargas con 1 amper  de corriente ( siendo de 4 amper /hora...) , y no duran ni media hora.
le das otra carg ay lo mismo.
otra y lo mismo.
chau, una porqueria.

podran arrancar a una moto si tiene buen arranque o hacer prender una luz de emergencia un rato, para que el comprador la vea prendida.... y chau.

yo si he probado baterias de 60 amper hora y esas SI SE NOTA LA CALIDAD  de una varta o prestolite respecto de una comprada en carrefour marca no se que .
o si compras una bateria llamada "de uso estacionario" de celdas tubilares, yo he comprado y he ido a donde el cliente 7 años despues y la bateria seguia tirando casi toda su capacidad...
pero costaban una fortunita.
hace muucho tiempo .


----------



## merenat (Jun 11, 2020)

Para los curiosos, dejo fotos del interior de una JMT  life que cascó por cargarla como lipo. Aún así la moto arrancaba la F800R con mirar el botón

En la placa está el circuito de balanceado y un indicador que pulsando un botón enciende 3 leds según la carga.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 11, 2020)

Interesante, yo la verdad para ese tipo de aplicaciones de alta potencia desconfio de esa tecnologia de baterias(litio);Creo que van mejor las de  lipo y de fosfato.


----------

